# Pain Management RFA



## MSimmons89 (Jan 23, 2012)

We are going to start incorporating RFA's of the nerves into our pain management practice and I know nothing about coding, billing, guidlines, etc. for this particular procedure.  I expect there is a lot of detail considering the extent of the procedure.  Is there any website or forum that anyone knows of where I can start studying up on how to properly code, bill, and document for this?  We won't start doing them until next month, but I want to make sure I am fully prepared for this addition.  Any help would be MUCH appreciated!!


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 24, 2012)

I would purchase AMA CPT Changes 2012 which has information about 64633-64636 and review coding for 64490-64495 in CPT Assistant due to the fact the RFA codes for the paravertebral facet joint nerves is per facet joint and counting the levels can be similiar to coding 64493-64495 in 2012.


----------



## purplescarf23 (Jan 25, 2012)

If you want to give me your email address or message me on here I would be happy to get you some information tomorrow and an op note that is compliant.  My doc does these all the time and he is AWESOME at documentation.  It is true they are billed per facet joint beginning this year which is similar to the transforaminals(64483 area) and facet joint injections(64493 area).  Also note that fluoroscopy is included this year as well.  His normal day consists of about 12-15 misc procedures a day so I am very busy when he is in the O.R.  

Kelsey, CPC


----------

